# Double C Acres-4 boers, 1 alpine/togg due mid-April!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm expecting my first boer kids soon! I have 4 boer does and 1 alpine/togg doe all bred to a boer buck. They are all commercial stock but I'm excited to see what they have! the boer girls are 1.5 yrs old and the alpine/togg is almost 4yrs. She's in the first pic, her name is Sarah. 2nd pic is Charity, Molly and Hope. 3rd pic is Faith and then last is Charity again just cuz she's so sweet! I have a breeding date for Sarah and Faith which is april 15 but didn't see it happen for the others. They all look similiar in udder size so we'll have to wait and see who goes first!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I had pygmy goats the last few years but sold them a year ago and got these boers instead. I had Sarah the alpine mix before and just bred her to my pygmy buck. So now I can't wait for my first boer kids!:-D


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They've got nice udders going!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Today is day 145 according to the april 15 due date i have marked down. This morning Charity (paint doe) had white mucous discharge and now a couple hours later it's looking more clearish yellow. She's being more vocal, ligs hardly there, sides and tailhead sunken but I think her udder still has room to fill. The other does' udders all look similiar but Charity just seems closer to ready. Can't wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting closer!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Charity KIDDED!!! :grin: buck and doe twins! I went out to feed my bottle lamb and found Charity with her kids, all cleaned off and looking to nurse! I really didn't expect it to go this fast! pics later....


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow congrats on the new kids!  Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks! pics in birth anouncements....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The 2 new kids are doing great! still waiting on the other 4 does....day 148 today. This morning I was quite sure Hope was starting labour as she looked so posty legged and hollow sides but now nothing seems to be happening. Udders are slowly filling, vulvas are swollen and pink. Hopefully soon someone will go!:lol:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting! day 151 today. I was so sure we'd have kids on 'full moon' but nope, didn't happen. Sarah (first pic - with her stall mate, Marley, potbelly pig) and Faith (2nd) have very soft ligs. Yesterday Sarah lost her mucous plug. Just gotta keep watching and waiting.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never had the full moon thing work for me. Hopefully they will go soon for you.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally!! more kids on the way.....Faith is in labour!:razz: she's the one pictured just a post ago but her udder is definitely bigger.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Faith has twins! one big buck which I needed to help pull and then a little doe. both are up and wanting to nurse but haven't found it yet. Faith is very nervous with me too close so I'm leaving them to figure things out. She really didn't know what to do with them, just walked away from them at first, but now she's more interested, licking them a bit (I already mostly cleaned them off), and lifts her leg when one gets close to her udder. so I think she'll be ok, just needing a bit more time for her motherly instincts to kick in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new kids!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on both your successful kiddings! Glad to hear all are happy and healthy.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

More kids!:stars: Sarah has twin girls! I wasn't sure if she's in labour or not till late afternoon yesterday, figured she has a few hours till delivery so went inside to prepare supper. I sent my son out to check on her again at 5:30 and she had already kidded! 2 sweet little Boer-looking doelings with Sarah being a Togg/Alpine! Sarah's being a great mom again. I'll try to get pics later today to put in birth anouncements. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Twin boys born yesterday to Hope, another FF! She's doing great as a mom! Only 1 more goat to kid for this year....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

and my last doe finally kidded this morning! FF Molly has just 1 big doeling and a huge udder to feed her! I was sure with an udder that much bigger than my other boers she must be having twins or triplets, but no, just a single! She's mostly ignoring the kid but lets it nurse if I hold her still. Hopefully her motherly instincts will kick in soon.


----------

